
Analyse Asia Podcast #2: Console, Social and Mobile Gaming in Japan - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2014/09/10/episode-2-social-mobile-gaming-japan/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis for Episode 2: Our second episode of Dr Serkan Toto, CEO of Kantan
Games Inc and former TechCrunch correspondent in Asia. We focus on the
evolution of the gaming scene in Japan from its leadership position in console
games through Sony, SEGA and Nintendo to the present state in mobile and
social gaming with the social networking platforms (LINE, Mixi, DeNA and
GREE), and dive deeply into looking at the business model, customer
acquisition channels and how games from the other parts of the world penetrate
into Japan. We extract Serkan's insight on the state of global gaming
companies and why they end up becoming one track ponies like Hollywood movie
studios, and his thoughts on the Japanese technology scene and how the giant
players such as Softbank and Rakuten are faring so far in their global
expansion out to the world. Last but not least, both Serkan and Bernard gave
their predictions on the Apple Event @ 9/9/2014 just three hours before it
started.

